# Shampoo & Snow Foam Suggestions



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Used loads of different shampoo and snow foams over past few years, from just finshed off some of Bouncers Edd Turners, liked the Shampoo wasnt keen on the snow foam, so looking for something else to try suggestions?? 

Thinking on the Slick Monkey stuff or Adams??


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

taylor8 said:


> Used loads of different shampoo and snow foams over past few years, from just finshed off some of Bouncers Edd Turners, liked the Shampoo wasnt keen on the snow foam, so looking for something else to try suggestions??
> 
> Thinking on the Slick Monkey stuff or Adams??


Both of them are really cool, Adams is more a shampoo and is suddsy as hell, the Slick monkey snow foam is a great cleaner and well worth consideration.

Just to confuse matters even more shampoo wise perhaps you could consider ODK Jet and for snow foam EZ Car Care Arctic Meltdown is hard to beat :thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> Both of them are really cool, Adams is more a shampoo and is suddsy as hell, the Slick monkey snow foam is a great cleaner and well worth consideration.
> 
> Just to confuse matters even more shampoo wise perhaps you could consider ODK Jet and for snow foam EZ Car Care Arctic Meltdown is hard to beat :thumb:


I'll take a look at them! Cheers! Where's best to buy them from??


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

taylor8 said:


> I'll take a look at them! Cheers! Where's best to buy them from??


For EZ car care go direct here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

And for ODK you can go direct or from a reseller, have a look at this list: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374646


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Car chem shampoo & Bilt Hamber auto foam will take some beating

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/new-products-bilt-hamber-auto-foam.html


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm with the above!!

Gonz.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Car Chem snow foam isn't too bad either 

Also with BH auto foam, BH auto wash is really good


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly, Odk jet is the best shampoo I've found yet 

And their arctic snow foam makes a great pairing for it too


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Car chem shampoo is fantastic stuff and I would highly recommend. As for foam tried various and not a 100% on any so far but BH auto foam will be my next purchase due to the write ups on here


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I prefer Gtechniq Gwash to CarChem's 1900:1 shampoo.

Regarding snow foam, for me it would depend on if you are looking for it to act as a pre wash cleaner or just an additional safety net layer combined with a slick shampoo to reduce the potential for wash marring?

CarChem's 247 snowfoam is very good, as is AF Avalanche.

Chris


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Britemax Clean max is one of my favourites, along with ODK Jet and Carchem 1900:1


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

G wash or carchem 1900 for shampoo
Achem for foams


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't see past chemical guys maxi suds 2, grape rush is my preference smells amazing ! Works great in the bucket and through the foam gun and £22 for a gallon you can't go wrong. I also keep Chemical Guys no touch snow foam for when the car is particularly dirty but I tend only to use that during the winter.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Shampoo can't really fault any of the suggestions. From the ones mentioned & what I have tried, Carchem and Britemax shampoos are the stand outs. Snow foam wise I can't see past Obsession Wax Blizzard. So far I've found it dilutable to 20ml in 680ml of water.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got Arctic meltdown and bilf hamber snowfoams. They both pre clean equally well. If you like foam, Arctic melt down has it.
As far as shampoos, I still rate PB Slick and Suds and Duragloss 901 which is old hat now. Duragloss leaves a lovely finish .


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Shampoo: Carchem or Gtechniq G-wash
Snowfoam: Obsession Wax Blizzard or Carchem :thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheers folks ive used the Car Chem both shampoo and show foam, BH Auto Foam also, all been good, AF, Gyeon, Angel Wax, Orchard stuff all be used also with mixed results.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Another shampoo to throw into the mix is Chemical Guys Glossworkz. Smooth and leaves a lovely finish behind.


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Poorboys super slick and suds. Amazing stuff and super slick.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

moochinabout said:


> Poorboys super slick and suds. Amazing stuff and super slick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


+1 for this, no popular but a really nice shampoo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> +1 for this, no popular but a really nice shampoo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've tried a few now, the latest being af lather. Not impressed at all tbh, i had to use a fair amount to make it sudsy and feel like it's gliding.. I'll be going back to the poorboys. Loads of suds and very very slick and only 2 capfuls needed to get the suds and glide.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

moochinabout said:


> I've tried a few now, the latest being af lather. Not impressed at all tbh, i had to use a fair amount to make it sudsy and feel like it's gliding.. I'll be going back to the poorboys. Loads of suds and very very slick and only 2 capfuls needed to get the suds and glide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I went with Polished Bliss's recommendation and used a 1:320 dilution ratio, works great

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to agree I wasn't overly impressed with AF Lather either, actually sold the almost full bottle on after 2 uses.


----------



## swanny78 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bought a new Kartcher Foam Lance £20 from home base. Seems to do the job. Very pleased.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Have to agree I wasn't overly impressed with AF Lather either, actually sold the almost full bottle on after 2 uses.


I agree it doesn't sud up very well, but a quick blast in the bucket with the PW and it's good to go, cleans just fine in my humble opinion :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

leehob said:


> I agree it doesn't sud up very well, but a quick blast in the bucket with the PW and it's good to go, cleans just fine in my humble opinion :thumb:


Suds weren't the issue within the bucket. Found the bucket to panel suds transfer to be poor and I didn't think the lubricity was any good either.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

The shampoo I always end up going back to is CG Glossworkz, great lubricity, suds pretty well, cleans and smells (melon) great and leaves a finish that's second to none behind

For snowfoam Envy bubbly jubbly used to top the list, now Obsession blizzard does, both foam and pre clean brilliantly but envy needs 100-150ml as opposed to blizzard which is 20-30ml, unbeatable dilution ratio I think. 

In the near future il be trying Zaino z7 and Gyeon bathe+ and odk Arctic and ez car care artctic meltdown to see if any of those can take top spot


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I think lather is great tbh, one squirt, loads of suds and a very lubey shampoo


----------

